# Fruit Fly/Spring-Tail Culturing / Alternative Food



## tstroud (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello,
I am new to the hobby and after researching for a while. I have a tank that is close to being complete. I am getting ready to order plants and spring-tails. I plan on letting the plants grow for a couple of months and then get some frogs this spring.

I have researched culturing both spring-tails as well as FFs. After nosing around a lot on this website as well as other websites and I have a couple of questions. I plan on starting out with 1 or 2 frogs at the most. I hear a lot of people talking about having dozens of FF cultures going at a time. What is a realistic number of cultures that I would need to keep going for a small number of frogs? I'm just trying to make sure I know what I'm getting into. How much time does a person realistically spend culturing flies?

I have also seen some threads where some use spring-tails as the main staple for their frogs. I have also heard about bean beetles, and other insects. Is there an alternative to FF's that are healthy for the frogs. I know you all know what is easiest and best for the frogs.


----------



## Speg (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't know about complete alternatives, but I think that others who are successful are using multiple food sources. In my experience (which is short) springtails and fruit flies are both really easy to culture.

I would highly recommend that you start wtih both of these types of foods for your frogs.

Buy 1 springtail culture from someone online and buy one or two regular mushrooms from the grocery store...slice the mushroom into fine strips..add a few slices to the culture you received and your vivarium..also add some of the springtails from the culture to the vivarium. That should help seed that vivarium and soon you'll notice a bunch of springs.

Buy 1 fruit fly culture and make at least 7 cultures. Every couple weeks, just make more. It shouldn't take you long once you get used to the process...and the better cups/lids you use; the factor of making your own media vs buying media; and your experience level will ultimately judge the time it will take to make the cultures. I don't spend very much time doing it..maybe 30 minutes to make everything and put everything together..

Also, keep in mind that most people will recommend that you make more cultures than you plan on using..this is valuable advice because the cultures can crash (I've already had it happen).


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have over 20 frogs, and I make like 4 cultures a week. I have springtails also, but dont use them much. I feed them sliced up mushrooms and they work great!


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Make one culture every week or two, minimum. That way you always have one or two started and a couple producing. With only one or two frogs, it's going to be more about insuring against culture crashing than the amount of flies you need. I have 21 frogs and I make 2 or 3 per week. Takes about 20 minutes, most of which I don't even need to be there for: Set water heating, wait, mix water/media, wait, add flies, done.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

tstroud said:


> What is a realistic number of cultures that I would need to keep going for a small number of frogs?
> 
> How much time does a person realistically spend culturing flies?
> 
> I have also seen some threads where some use spring-tails as the main staple for their frogs. I have also heard about bean beetles, and other insects. Is there an alternative to FF's that are healthy for the frogs. I know you all know what is easiest and best for the frogs.


You should only need to make 1 culture weekly for 1 or 2 frogs. Even then, you may end up throwing some away, but like RMB says...it's more to protect yourself from crashing cultures and not having anything to feed. It's always better to have a little too many than not enough.

Making a culture only takes a minute or two...it's very quick and easy.

Springtails are a multi-use bug...most people keep them in vivs just to help keep it clean. They'll eat the mold and keep it looking nice for you. As far as a feeder...that depends on the type of frog you keep. Larger frogs like terribilis and tincs will barely, if ever, touch them. But smaller frogs may eat them...and for very tiny froglets, they are a necessity.

There are many different feeder insects out there...just do a search and read up on them. I'd recommend starting with melanos and springtails at first and then branch out from there...they are pretty much a staple no matter what you choose.



Speg said:


> Buy 1 fruit fly culture and make at least 7 cultures. Every couple weeks, just make more.


7 cultures would be way too many for only 1 or 2 frogs, though IMO.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I have two frogs and in my experience, a fruit fly culture lasts me a little over a month with enough extra flys for at least a few more frogs. And that is feeding every day. I need more frogs to consume my fruit fly production! I am currently looking into culturing several other feeders as I agree with everyone that a variety is best.

That being said, always be prepared in the event that one of your cultures crashes. Two possibilities are making an extra one in case production in one fails for whatever reason, or knowing where you can pick up an extra culture in a timely fashion. I am lucky in that if my culture ever fails, there is a pet store very near by that sells them and always has them in stock. If you are unable to locate a pet store nearby that can sell them try networking through these forums to find other hobbyists near you who may be able to part with a culture to get you back on your feet.


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

Making FF cultures are easy. I made this thread last month. It'll help to get things started. It looks long, but when you get the hang of it you can crank them out in no time at all.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/62277-guide-making-ff-cultures.html


----------

